# Wheel guru's: 10.5x18 ET15 on an R32??



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Guys,

Need to know from the wheel guru's if these are gonna fit in the arches?

10.5x18, ET15 on an R32 GTR

Arches have been rolled properly but need to know if they'll fit before I take the plunge and buy!

Cheers
H


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

If they have been rolled, then yes.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Have you got this size on your car?....any pics?


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/135780-r32-gtr-17s-18s-4.html#post1322008

The one with green wheels :thumbsup: edit not the fork lift


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

That is an aggressive fit on an R32. Requires some massaging. I have also found they fit different side to side in the rear.

18 x 11 +18 - These don't fit










http://www.gtrusablog.com/search/label/18%20x%2011


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Cheers Si....f#ck me that runs some crazy rear camber!!!....although he is running 295 tyres which may explain this.

Dont mind some rear camber but its not about looking like the back to the future car as its flying!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

tyndago said:


> That is an aggressive fit on an R32. Requires some massaging. I have also found they fit different side to side in the rear.


Hi mate,

I dont mind massaging/rolling etc......just need to know once thats done there gonna fit as the car runs low.


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

carnt see why not harry, i have 10s by 18 ET15 all round and thats with 275 R888s on, the back archs have been flared slightly but an extra half inch shouldnt make to much diff maybe a little on full lock.... do it i say:squintdan


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

w12 yne said:


> carnt see why not harry, i have 10s by 18 ET15 all round and thats with 275 R888s on, the back archs have been flared slightly but an extra half inch shouldnt make to much diff maybe a little on full lock.... do it i say:squintdan



Hmmmm....just as i was about to pull the plug you've gone and put me straight back in to the dilema! :bawling: 

Cheers for the info Wayne, any chance your car is at Rons?....im popping down there in the next day or two so can have a butchers.


----------



## graham1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm running 18 x 10 et15 all round mate, lovely fit with 255 35 18 tyres


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/155379-18x10-5-15-offset-r32gt-r.html


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Glenn....but dare i say im still not convinced there gonna fit and subboy's issue on that thread is exactly how i picture them to fit


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

no sorry mate cars not at Rons, id be happy to send you some pics over but its hard to tell over a pic, id do it mate a make um fit:thumbsup:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

w12 yne said:


> no sorry mate cars not at Rons, id be happy to send you some pics over but its hard to tell over a pic, id do it mate a make um fit:thumbsup:



Lol....squeeze the bastids on!!! 

the problem is the car sits very low and not really looking to raise it as it has a good stance....i'll pm you my email and if you dont mind fire me over some pics.
Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

They'll fit, look at mine, its the same offset and only half an inch difference.

Graham thats an awesome R32


----------



## graham1987 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lol cheers dude


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

why would you want to put 10-11" wheels on with 255 tyres. 255 should be on a 9" rim any more just makes the tyre perform worse and adds weight.

I think that a 275 would be about right on a 9.5" rim though I've not checked.


----------

